# Basic Training recieving new gear?



## RTaylor (18 May 2008)

I was talking to my brother in law who's on PAT now doing make-work , he stated that for a few days they were moving new kit (new rucksack, some new type of gloves) that were destined for the basic training bases (I'll assume St Jean and probably Borden). It was the new(er) model stuff that's supposed to be replacing the older gear like the old metal framed rucksacks and the like.

Anyone know if there's any truth to it?


----------



## blacktriangle (18 May 2008)

Please be true. My ruck sack is about 15 years older then I am and even tender loving care can't fix it. 

I just turned my small pack into a ruck, and it still sucks!


----------



## Fraser (19 May 2008)

what is the new kit?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2008)

Probably stuff from here Clothe the Soldier


----------



## geo (19 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I was talking to *my brother in law * who's on PAT now doing make-work , he stated that for a few days* they were moving new kit (new rucksack, some new type of gloves*) that were destined for the basic training bases (I'll assume St Jean and probably Borden). It was the new(er) model stuff that's supposed to be replacing the older gear like the old metal framed rucksacks and the like.
> 
> Anyone know if there's any truth to it?



Ummm..... so you don't believe your brother in law ???

If kit like the new rucksack and gloves are being delivered in large quantities to St Jean, then it is entirely possible that they are destined to the new guys & gals

Then again, maybe he lied  >


----------



## rifleman (19 May 2008)

Maybe recruits are finally getting 82 pattern rucks and CF Gloves. Maybe C1A2s next year. ;D


----------



## Fraser (19 May 2008)

I start basic the 1st week on July.. hopefully i will get it


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

Having new kit has nothing to do with how you will do, or not do, on the course.

I don't think Gortex even existed (we called it plastic bags I think  ) when I did Basic and I made it alive...you will too.


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> I start basic the 1st week on July.. hopefully i will get it



Why ?

It might be a "nice to have" but BMQ is only 13 weeks ( or so), having the new kit doesnt change anything.


----------



## Fraser (19 May 2008)

I want to get the new ruck sack because i hear the old ones are like a sledge hammer on your back.

i had to edit my post my grammar was off


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> well from what i hear the other rucks and that should be coming in so i want to get them because i hear the other ones are like a sledge hammer on your back.



for the amount of time you will carry your ruck while on BMQ, you will live even if you get the old one.

 :


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I was talking to my brother in law who's on PAT now doing make-work , he stated that for a few days they were moving new kit (new rucksack, some new type of gloves) that were destined for the basic training bases (I'll assume St Jean and probably Borden). It was the new(er) model stuff that's supposed to be replacing the older gear like the old metal framed rucksacks and the like.
> 
> *Anyone know if there's any truth to it?*



Apparantly, your brother in law thinks so.   ;D  Or do you doubt your sister's judgement THAT much


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> I want to get the new ruck sack because i hear the old ones are like a sledge hammer on your back.
> 
> i had to edit my post.. i had to edit my sentence



Quick question first...is your first language french?

Secondly...I am not sure who told you that the 'old' rucksack was that bad but..it wasn't.  I believe some of the people on here who have trialed the new ruck out of CTS think its a POS and would rather the 'old' one.  

Remember, the folks who fought WWII didn't have either of those rucksacks and oddly enough...WE WON!   ;D


----------



## Fraser (19 May 2008)

No my first language isnt French, i was just writing my post while watching TV and after i posted it i reread it and it didnt sound right. From people iv talked to int he CF they said that the old rucks are really bad on your back. Different people have different opinions on the rucks.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

...and there will be a new bunch of people, who say that about the new rucksack...just like every...other...rucksack...

see a pattern forming yet?


----------



## Fraser (19 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky how many types of rucks are there, and which one is your favorite?


----------



## 1feral1 (19 May 2008)

I guess Fraser, you can start by dumping the MSN speak. We speak the Queen's (proper) english on here

As for the ruck, I have used two, the ole Universal C1 (c.1964), and the 82 (c.1982) Ptrn, the latter having an inferior wire frame but comfortable. I use the 82 ptrn here, as ours are crap.

The 82 Ptrn was designed to be worn over patrol order. I always found it much better than the C1 yolk and carry straps wise. I have seen the C1 frame on the 82 ptrn bag also. 

The moral of the story is anything heavy you carry for long distances is going to be heavy, regardless of design.

Don't believe all you hear, and make up your mind once you've humped the ruck in question for a while. Your inexperience shines out your arse.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

I have used the 64 pattern "jump ruck", the 82 pattern 'rucksack' and now CTS is pumping out the 'rucksack'.  I do not count the old IPE bag, nor the CTS Small Pack System into the ones I have used.

Personally, I prefered the 64 pattern.  I didn't mind the 82 pattern either (mind you, I always had some UAB with the B Ech or somewhere's...), provided I actually took the time to prepare it properly, paying attention to the fitting/location of the waist strap/back pad in particular.  I have not used the new CTS rucksack and don't anticipate having to in the near future but I believe you can search and find some members thoughts on it who frequent Army.ca and have used it.

17 pages on ruck just on this one thread...http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/629.0.html

Don't be scared of the search feature   ;D

*Edit - It took me less than a minute to find this thread using the Search function.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66918.0.html


----------



## Fraser (20 May 2008)

I know I am inexperienced and i do not hide it. Im just trying to use Army.ca to gain information that could be useful later. Also ill try and learn how to use the search function  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> I know I am inexperienced



Good!



> and i do not hide it.



Really hard to do unless you are on radio listening silence only (i.e. not posting at all) 



> Im just trying to use Army.ca to gain information that could be useful later. Also ill try and learn how to use the search function  ;D



Now you're cookin' with gas!


----------



## derael (20 May 2008)

Fraser said:
			
		

> I want to get the new ruck sack because i hear the old ones are like a sledge hammer on your back.
> 
> i had to edit my post my grammar was off



They're fine. It's all in how you wear it.


----------



## geo (20 May 2008)

heh... anyone here remember the 64 pattern "cargo pack".
take the 82 pattern ruck, remove the wire frame and insert a foam pad for your back.... and good luck 
Not bad if you were living out of the back of a track but, for anyone else....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

Geo, thats a new one, I've never seen that...


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

Thoe cargo packs were crap, and were not well recieved, even in the CSS world. No real place for a sleeping bag. No frame, and poor suspension/harness.

Anyone got a pic to post??


----------



## OldSolduer (20 May 2008)

Wesley I still HAVE a cargo pack that was issued to me in 1975. Pics may follow if this old mind can remember!


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

Did 't these packs have a band which went accross your forehead, or am I just having an old man moment??   ;D


----------



## geo (20 May 2008)

Yes Wes, your mind hasn't completely gone (yet) (jk!)
There was a cargo carrying strap to distribute the weight ... or compress that neck of yours 

Sleeping bag room .... well, there was the integrated clamshell case that formed the bottom.  Ok for summer use but certainly would not work for winter work.


----------



## pstrois (24 May 2008)

I started basic January 13th. We were the first platoons issued the new Tac-vests, some were issued the new rain coat.. 

Unfortunatly if you army. If you are issued a new rain coat. you will hafto exange it at the end of BMQ.. Our staff told us its because the make too much friction noise in the field. BS. but w-e the old gear is just as good just old.

The ruck sack.. ishhh. I dont think we will be seing any soon.  

Or on another note. pehaps testing them with new recruits will make for a standard and testing will be done effectively.

For all means I love my ruck-sac. 
The old one


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

pstrois said:
			
		

> I started basic January 13th. We were the first platoons issued the new Tac-vests, some were issued the new rain coat..
> 
> Unfortunatly if you army. If you are issued a new rain coat. you will hafto exange it at the end of BMQ.. Our staff told us its because the make too much friction noise in the field. BS. but w-e the old gear is just as good just old.
> 
> ...



Oh gawd --- I don't even know where to begin with this post.

Rain Gear --- Army cadpat raingear is currently being issued out within some Army Units with distribution to the remainder forthcoming -- at 'some' point in time. And correct, you'll have to turn your raingear back in because the Air Force raingear IS noisy etc when one is trying to maintain tactical integrity in a damn trench somewhere with enemy around.

New rucksacks ... we're actually just fielding them here now (so no, recruits at Saint Jean will NOT be setting any standard to test or even utilize them effectively <--- but _that's_ a hilarious thought).

Here's the list of *ARMY* units who will be getting the new Army rucksack (if they haven't already been converted into it). Posted to one of these Units?? Then you'll get the new ruck for the duration of your posting there.

1 RCHA
2 RCHA
5 RALC
4 AD
LdSH (RC)
RCD
12 RBC
1 PPCLI
2 PPCLI
3 PPCLI
1 RCR
2 RCR
3 RCR
1 R22eR
2 R22eR
3 R22eR
1 CER
2 CER
5 RGC
1 ACT
2 ACT
4 ACT
5 ACT
4 ESR
11 FD REGT
56 FD REGT
7 TOR REGT
1 AD REGT (L&R SCOT) (42 Rd REGT)
30 FD REGT
49 FD REGT
2 FD REGT
6 FD REGT
62 FD REGT
1 FD REGT
84 IND FD BTY
3 FD REGT
10 FD REGT
116 IND FD BTY
26 FD REGT, 13 FD BTY PLAP
15 FD REGT
5 FD REGT
18 AD REGT
20 FD REGT
20 FD REGT, 78 FD BTY
31 CER (THE ELGIN'S)
2 FD ENG REGT
3 FD ENG SQN
3 FD ENG REGT
9 FD ENG SQN
10 FD ENG SQN
45 FD ENG SQN
56 FD ENG SQN
44 FD ENG SQN (Closing)
6 FD ENG SQN (39 CER)
33 FES
8 FD ENG REGT
FGH (31 Fd Sqn)
1ST HUSSARS
WINDSOR REGT
GGHG
QY RANG
ONT REGT
R DE HULL
RCH
12E RBC (M)
SHER H
PEI REGT
8 CH(M)
FGH Manitoba
SASK D (Sask)
BCD (BC)
BCR
KO CALG R
SALH
SALH B SQN
4 RCR
A&S HIGHR
E&K SCOT
LINC & WELLD REGT
RHF OF C
RHLI
48 HIGHRS
GREY & SIM FOR
LORNE SCOTS
QOR OF C
R REGT C
TOR SCOT REGT
2 IR RC
ALQ R North Bay
BROCK RIF
CH of O
GGFG
HAST & PE REGT
PWOR
SD & G HIGHRS
4 R22ER
6 R22ER
CGG
FUS MR
R DE MAIS
RHC
RMR
FUS DE SHER
FUS DU ST-L
R DE CHAUD
R DU SAG
VOLTIGEURS
1 NS HIGHRS
2 NS HIGHRS
PLF
WEST NSR
1 R NB REGT
1 R NFLD REGT
2 R NB REGT
2 R NFLD REGT
Lake Sup Scottish
N SASK R
R REGINA RIFLES
R WPG RIF
The Queen's Own CH
C SCOT R
R WESTMNR R
RM RANG
SEAFORTH OF C
CALG HIGHRS
L EDMN REGT (4 PPCLI)

Also, within LFDTS they are going to:

a.	CTC, CFSME, CFLAWC, CMTC Wainwright: Numbers TBC. (Staff posted to these Units)

*b.	CTC and CFSME Pool: Numbers TBC* (Pool for course canadiates to use on a temp basis while on course)

There'll also be a pool set up for TFs. 

Item b. (bolded above) will be the pool for course candidates to utilize while on course at CTC or CFSME. They'll be turning them back into the CTC and CFSME QM pools when their course is completed.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2008)

Hey Vern any guesstamite dates for when 56 ENGR SQN (56 FES) will be converted?


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey Vern any guesstamite dates for when 56 ENGR SQN (56 FES) will be converted?



Not today, not tomorrow, and definitely not Monday.

How's that work for you?  >

I would have to work in a magical prediciton cell somewhere in the PP to answer that question -- and, I hope never to see my chunky butt planted there.

The only good answer is: Only ops, and time, will tell.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2008)

pstrois said:
			
		

> I started basic January 13th. We were the first platoons issued the new Tac-vests, some were issued the new rain coat..



Thanks for being honest about your experience and TI.



> Unfortunatly if you army. If you are issued a new rain coat. you will hafto exange it at the end of BMQ.. Our staff told us its because the make too much friction noise in the field. BS. but w-e the old gear is just as good just old.



Its not new, unless it is the CCR, which I don't believe is going to CFLRS, but I could be wrong.  You are probably getting the Air Force 2-in-1 suit.  Search for an Air Force project called CEMS.



> Or on another note. pehaps testing them with new recruits will make for a standard and testing will be done effectively.



Refer to my first comment re: your experience and TI.  Are you suggesting that recruits would be better suited to do this than experienced soldiers, NCOs and Officers in the various field units, Combat Arms, CSS and otherwise have no clue?  Thats like saying when the new tanks showed up in Petawawa, that all the no-hook Troopers should have been the ones to flush them out and start writing the SOPs.  Because no offense, I am not sure what input a recruit could give that would have more value than someone who is or has used the kit while on the pointy end of the spear.  And, for the record, the FOBs in Farnham are NOT what I am talking about.   ;D

Good try though!  Keep up the effort, you'll need those "salesman" skills later in life in the CF as a Jnr and Snr NCO and a Warrant Officer if you get to that point!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not today, not tomorrow, and definitely not Monday.
> 
> How's that work for you?  >
> 
> I would have to work in a magical prediciton cell somewhere in the PP to answer that question --



Figured as much Vern.


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Figured as much Vern.



Geez, and here I figured you were going to send me "a valid requirement" like with the ICE!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Geez, and here I figured you were going to send me "a valid requirement" like with the ICE!!



How about the LCF of being in CADPAT from head to toe  ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> How about the LCF of being in CADPAT from head to toe  ;D



I'd have to give you a firm "no" if that were the substantiation that I received ... along with the standard "go sign up with the Ford Modelling Agency if you're looking for the LCF".

Mind you, some of us think Army guys just look hot naturally.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 May 2008)

Now back to our regularly scheduled topic.


----------



## NL_engineer (25 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Geez, and here I figured you were going to send me "a valid requirement" like with the ICE!!



 :rofl:

Vern, has 4ESR been issued the new rain gear and ruck yet?


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Vern, has 4ESR been issued the new rain gear and ruck yet?



Rain gear ... no.

Ruck ... yes.


----------

